# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Cysta w nosie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Mam cystę w nosie, i zastanawaim się czy może to być spowodowane wypadkiem samochodowy, który miałem dwa miesiące temu?
Byłem z tym u lekarza i powiedział, ze póki to nie boli to tylko mam przychodzić na obserwacje. Potem dopiero będę miał zabieg, który z opisu jest straszny. Wprowadza się rurke lub igłe między nosem a ustami i się usówa cyste.
Czy ktoś z Was miał robiony taki zabieg?

proszę o odp.

----------

